# Configuring static route



## hrsahu (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi _a_ll,

I am looking for a more help. What is the static route for a IPV6 router?

How do I need to configure static route on FreeBSD router indicating another router's link local address as next hop? Now I have _a_ test case where a second router is connected to the same network with a FreeBSD router.

Regards.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 14, 2013)

hrsahu said:
			
		

> How do I need to configure static route on FreeBSD router indicating another router's link local address as next hop?


Routing IPv6 works similar to IPv4. Keep in mind that link-local addresses are non-routable.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Link-local_address


----------



## kpa (Jun 14, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Routing IPv6 works similar to IPv4. Keep in mind that link-local addresses are non-routable.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Link-local_address




But link-local addresses can be still used as next hop addresses even though they are not routable by themselves.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 14, 2013)

True, but the question leaves a lot of things open. It may be that the OP is trying to route link-local addresses.


----------



## hrsahu (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi _a_ll,

Thanks a lot for your reply. What is OP?

Could you please guide me how to configure a FreeBSD IPv6 router device indicating another router's link local address as next hop? Please provide a example.

Regards


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 17, 2013)

OP = Original Poster, the one opening the topic, you.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 17, 2013)

hrsahu said:
			
		

> What is OP?


Original Poster: http://www.dict.org/bin/Dict?Form=Dict2&Database=jargon&Query=OP



> Could you please guide me how to configure a FreeBSD IPV6 router device indicating another router's link local address as next hop?


It's really not that different from any other address type, IPv6 or IPv4.

[cmd=]route add -inet6 default f800:1234:1234::1[/cmd]
[cmd=]route add -inet6 2001:1234:: prefixlen 64 f800:1234:1234::1[/cmd]


----------

